# looking over visa app-a few questions



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

the visa
question 6.2.9- If your sponsor is in the uk, when did they first arrive?
*he was born there...so what do i put?
question 6.2.10 Sponsors permission to live in the UK?
*again he was born there?
question 6.2.11 When did they get this permission?
* his date of birth?
question 6.3.1 Sponsors full perm address
*we will be rooming with someone, not permenantly..should we use hi parents home?
question 6.4.2 when did you first meet?
* online or in person?
question 6.4.3 where did you first meet?
*we met online...and then face to face...which do we put?
question 6.4.5 how often do you meet?
*we were living together for 2 years in usa ...he is home now...we wont meet again 


the reason this concerns me..is because when completeing the online application..there is limited space to answer?
thanks for yalls help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

peppera-ann- said:


> the visa
> question 6.2.9- If your sponsor is in the uk, when did they first arrive?
> *he was born there...so what do i put?
> *From birth*
> ...


Hopefully the answers are ok!


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

what i have under the questions...are my questions....not what i will put, because i am unsure of how to answer..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

peppera-ann- said:


> what i have under the questions...are my questions....not what i will put, because i am unsure of how to answer..


And I have answered them in my replies!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

peppera-ann- said:


> what i have under the questions...are my questions....not what i will put, because i am unsure of how to answer..


Pepp - the bit in bold face are the suggested answers....

How's DH these days, now that he's back home?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

i am sorry- but on my end its not showing any bold print- 
but ill dig thru it all again
sorry joppa!


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Pepp - the bit in bold face are the suggested answers....
> 
> How's DH these days, now that he's back home?
> Cheers,
> Bev


hey Bev-
he is still looking for work! we are concerned about some things...like
ok so his family has raised $7000.00 for us, and we are going to get them to send in each an individual check and he will deposit that.
then i will be sending him some money every fort night to deposit.
He left dec 8th, still havent found a job-but has a few prospects- so the question starts at-
am hoping that I can use December- (hoping he gets the family money in asap before december end) january- and all of feb for the bank statements to show that we have pretty much the required amount....and even if he hasnt found a job still apply? 
Am so unsure of how to start our letters....do we word it like we are actually writing letters, or just put " I am requesting to live perm with my hubby etc..."??
Also, once i apply online...they give me a biometrics date? and once that is done then i send in the paperwork to an expiditer?

sorry for all the questions!
How have you been Bev?


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Joppa said:


> And I have answered them in my replies!


sorry joppa- they arent in bold on my end 

well i see your answers tho!
on the online application tho, will it still be in a date form (like when they ask about his date of nationality>?) will i be able to just leave it blank if it is and then just put in the text box the answers?

because i printed out the form to pre fill my answers etc....and on those questions, it asks the question and then the answer part is in 6 seperate boxes for date, month and year...you see?
thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

peppera-ann- said:


> sorry joppa- they arent in bold on my end
> 
> well i see your answers tho!
> on the online application tho, will it still be in a date form (like when they ask about his date of nationality>?) will i be able to just leave it blank if it is and then just put in the text box the answers?
> ...


No problems - those vagaries of online communications! Probably to do with the browser you use.
If you have to put the date for your sponsor's first arrival in UK, just put their date of birth (silly, I know, 'arrived by stork'!) I suppose they want to nail down a non-UK sponsor's status - that they are settled in UK, not on a temporary residence.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Joppa said:


> No problems - those vagaries of online communications! Probably to do with the browser you use.
> If you have to put the date for your sponsor's first arrival in UK, just put their date of birth (silly, I know, 'arrived by stork'!) I suppose they want to nail down a non-UK sponsor's status - that they are settled in UK, not on a temporary residence.


ah thanks love! your swell~


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

peppera-ann- said:


> hey Bev-
> he is still looking for work! we are concerned about some things...like
> ok so his family has raised $7000.00 for us, and we are going to get them to send in each an individual check and he will deposit that.
> then i will be sending him some money every fort night to deposit.
> ...


Just before Christmas is NOT generally a good time to be looking for work (in the UK or anywhere). But if he has found a few prospects that's a good sign. He needs to keep at it, but chances are won't hear anything concrete until after the first of the year.

Which letters are you unsure of starting? Letters to the consulate? Or to each other? Generally, you just need to take things one step at a time. When you get the biometrics date, there will probably be further instructions along with that.

Bummer being apart over the holidays, but things will start happening pretty quickly after that, I reckon.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just before Christmas is NOT generally a good time to be looking for work (in the UK or anywhere). But if he has found a few prospects that's a good sign. He needs to keep at it, but chances are won't hear anything concrete until after the first of the year.
> 
> Which letters are you unsure of starting? Letters to the consulate? Or to each other? Generally, you just need to take things one step at a time. When you get the biometrics date, there will probably be further instructions along with that.
> 
> ...


hiya bev-
yer it sucks..but its a ..part of the process...lol if i hear that one more time! 
well i was talking about the letters we have to send in with all the paper work. to my knowledge...i do the online app..then they ask me when and where i want my biometrix...then i have 10 days to send in the paper stuff to the courier..and boom its done.

so the letters...i no we have to have a letter of him inviting me over to live...a letter from me saying what the situation is. A letter from ..the room mate we are living with and the owner of the house including his mortgage stuff. and then (if they still did co sponsors..but they dont) from his parents stating that if anything happens we can stay there...we are just being safe sending that letter.

I am confused as to how to word my letter? do i just start off how we met (i.e Hubby and i met online..met in person..fell in love blah blah and then i want to live perm over in the uk) or do i just state that my intentions are to go to him and live perm. point blank?

Also-he did work while he was here in the usa at the hotel-under the table- so should i mention that? or just say he lived with me while i worked?

so many questions!
sorry
pepper- xxoxoxo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The basic rule of thumb with all these official letters is to consider what it is you're trying to convey to the authorities.

With your letter describing the situation, you kind of can't avoid mentioning that you met online, but the important thing is that you met up face to face, got married and lived together as a married couple for (what was it?) two years or so. That's going to overcome the objection that this is a "marriage of convenience" just to get you into the UK.

I wouldn't mention that he worked under the table, but the fact that he worked rather than just relying on you all that time is probably a point in your favor. You have to decide how and whether to include that, but just be careful not to paint him as an illegal alien if you do decide to include the information. (It's highly unlikely the British authorities are going to check out one of their own with the US Migres.)

The waiting is the toughest part. But once we get into the new year, things ought to start moving faster for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> The basic rule of thumb with all these official letters is to consider what it is you're trying to convey to the authorities.
> 
> With your letter describing the situation, you kind of can't avoid mentioning that you met online, but the important thing is that you met up face to face, got married and lived together as a married couple for (what was it?) two years or so. That's going to overcome the objection that this is a "marriage of convenience" just to get you into the UK.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev-
I am thinking that it will look better if I do say he worked? Like by saying ...Robert started a customer service postistion with in the hotel to assist our marriage and saving for our life in the uk???? idk!

and no, i wanst nervouse about saying we met online,I just meant-how do i word the letter itself? in third person? or am I actually addressing a person?
xoxox PepperAnn


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

peppera-ann- said:


> and no, i wanst nervouse about saying we met online,I just meant-how do i word the letter itself? in third person? or am I actually addressing a person?


It is in the form of a statement. So while you don't address anyone in particular ('the reader'), you write in the first person, e.g. "I met my future husband in 2005...and we are intending to set up home together in the UK."


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Joppa said:


> It is in the form of a statement. So while you don't address anyone in particular ('the reader'), you write in the first person, e.g. "I met my future husband in 2005...and we are intending to set up home together in the UK."


Joppa-
Thanks sugar~!
yall are such a godsend
xoxox


----------



## ScottishLace (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sample Sponsor Letter*



peppera-ann- said:


> ah thanks love! your swell~


Hi! Following this thread with interest because I'll be embarking on the same road in a few months. Anyway, I have run across a "sample" spousal visa sponsor letter online if you're interested - I can get it to you. Let me know and good luck with all this; I know it's stressful!

S


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

*thanks!*



ScottishLace said:


> Hi! Following this thread with interest because I'll be embarking on the same road in a few months. Anyway, I have run across a "sample" spousal visa sponsor letter online if you're interested - I can get it to you. Let me know and good luck with all this; I know it's stressful!
> 
> S


that would be lovely! thanks !


----------



## ScottishLace (Dec 29, 2009)

Hope this helps - it certainly helped give me SOME IDEA of what they are looking for! Like you, I had no idea if it should be memo format, biography format, "dear sir" format, etc. Gah, every single solitary bit of this is prone to all sorts of interpretation, as you pointed out with your original questions about "spouse's first entry into the UK," etc. My husband told me to just put "arrived June 11th, cold, naked, screaming and probably hungry, not directly onto UK soil but into the doctor's hands who was himself, hopefully, standing on UK soil." Um...yeah...I think I'll fill out these forms without his help. Everybody's a comedian.  

Here is the link:

(Okay, tried to insert the link here and it wouldn't let me because I'm not an active member yet. Feel free to contact me at scottish.lace @ yahoo. co. uk and I will send you the link. Crikey.)

Scroll about halfway down the page and there is a heading called "Sponsor's Confirmation." Then it says "a sample letter can be found here," which brings up a PDF link. Let me know if you have any trouble. 

Sydney


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*We wrote the narrative in two voices*

We wrote it in both our voices, from each perspective. Within it we endnoted documents to support the information (tickets, letters, photos) and interspersed the narrative with fotos of us together in various places, including our parents, family and friends.

Concise but not chatty, narrative but not overly familiar.

Focused on how I'd be a great addition to the UK. SMILE.


----------



## ptrjakson (Dec 19, 2009)

I have taken help of my travel agent he helped me and i got my visa in 180 days .


----------

